# Millenium And Galaxy Hops



## Tony (5/6/08)

I have got a sample of Galaxy and MIllenium hops to try in my fridge.

I was wondering if anyone out there might be able to shed some light on what these hops will be like?

A link to some comercial info? personal experience?

Flavours, aromas, harsh or smooth?

cheers


----------



## Sammus (5/6/08)

There was a thread recently about new aussie hops but for the life of me I can't find it. I think I remember those two being mentioned, Galaxy at least, and maybe a comment or two on their use?

Probably won't be a great help... better than this post though


----------



## Tony (5/6/08)

thanks mate............ i have been doing some googling but just get space stuff and Y2K stuff <_< 

They seem to be very "secret agent" kind of stuff.

they are both around the 14 or 15%AA mark.

might just make a souple of single hop pale ales with them and work it out that way.

Im sure someone on here can help me though?

cheers


----------



## braufrau (5/6/08)

The basic brewing radio on the tassie hop harvest might be worth a listen .. th guy from Beer and Brewing has a bit of a rave about the aroma of galaxy. Sounds a bit cascade-ish.linky


----------



## Pumpy (5/6/08)

Tony said:


> I have got a sample of Galaxy and MIllenium hops to try in my fridge.
> 
> cheers



Hey Tony you got a sample.

What is this !!!

Us poor buggers that have to pay for our hops .

and you get a sample 

what is this favouritism .

Tony these hops sound like something from Star Wars with names like Millenium Falcon and Galaxy .

Pumpy


----------



## Sammus (5/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Tony these hops sound like something from Star Wars with names like Millenium Falcon and Galaxy .


 :lol: Tops!


Anyway, here is the thread I was looking for.. sadly noone seemed to know anything about them, except maybe Thirsty Boy could have some input soon (Already has put a brew down with them - post #9)


----------



## hairofthedog (6/6/08)

Millenium seems to smell & taste like POR out of the fermenter


----------



## mfdes (6/6/08)

Galaxy is not Cascade-ish at all, certainly not like US cascade with that in-your-face grapefruity citrus.
2007 First harvest ale from Cascade brewery was aroma-hopped with Galaxy. They overdid it a bit last year, but a year later if you can find it, it's fantastic! 

To my mind it's like an English hop with a twist of perfumed passionfruit. Much fuller flavour and longer lasting aroma than Nelson Sauvin. 
It was bred by someone my wife and I knew who passed away almost two years ago, and I'm very happy to see that HPA have released it commercially.

Millenium is an American variety sold as a substitute for CTZ. Generic high alpha. I'd love to hear what it tastes like.

MFS.


----------



## kirem (6/6/08)

My packs of Millen*n*ium, Galaxy and Summer Saaz just turned up. I plan to use them separately in a basic Pale Ale recipe with them as the sole bitter, flavour and aroma hops as a trial.


----------



## Fents (6/6/08)

had some young millennium ale at my LHBS today. I liked it!


----------



## horner34 (6/6/08)

that new crown ambassador reserve has galaxie hops apparently but it comes from cub


----------



## BoilerBoy (6/6/08)

kirem said:


> My packs of Millen*n*ium, Galaxy and Summer Saaz just turned up. I plan to use them separately in a basic Pale Ale recipe with them as the sole bitter, flavour and aroma hops as a trial.



I plan to do exactly the same, just got my Summer Saaz, Millenium and Galaxy yesterday as well as some Super Pride for the first time which I will trial in some Aussie pales ales previously done with POR.

Good to see some development on the Aussie hop front.

BB


----------



## Muggus (6/6/08)

mfdes said:


> 2007 First harvest ale from Cascade brewery was aroma-hopped with Galaxy. They overdid it a bit last year, but a year later if you can find it, it's fantastic!


Quite a big fan of this years offering, at least the hop element. Not as much as the missus, who end up buying a whole case of the 08 First Harvest, but certainly did enjoy it. 
Would definately consider giving Galaxy a try base on that alone.


----------



## Tony (6/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Hey Tony you got a sample.
> 
> What is this !!!
> 
> ...



What........... you pay for your hops?

I usually call less than kalf a KG a sample pack............ 90g doesnt go far.

cheers


----------



## mfdes (6/6/08)

Muggus said:


> Quite a big fan of this years offering, at least the hop element. Not as much as the missus, who end up buying a whole case of the 08 First Harvest, but certainly did enjoy it.
> Would definately consider giving Galaxy a try base on that alone.



Hi Muggus. This year's (2008) is NOT hopped with Galaxy, only the 2006 and 2007 were, sorry if my post was misleading. 
This year's is hopped with three brand spankin' new varieties straight out of HPA's breeding program. Good on these guys for the work they're doing breeding these new varieties though we see few enough of them in the homebrew market.

MFS.


----------



## Sammus (9/6/08)

mfdes said:


> Hi Muggus. This year's (2008) is NOT hopped with Galaxy, only the 2006 and 2007 were, sorry if my post was misleading.
> This year's is hopped with three brand spankin' new varieties straight out of HPA's breeding program. Good on these guys for the work they're doing breeding these new varieties though we see few enough of them in the homebrew market.
> 
> MFS.



Picked up a tester of this the other day, the hops are called Guy Fawkes, Mill Line, and Strickland Falls. I don't have any excuse for a tasters palette, but I can taste and smell some kind of grapey kinda wine taste. Anyone else pick up on that? If this has already been discussed at length elsewhere then I apologize


----------



## Kai (10/6/08)

I find it does have a punchlke tropical flavour upfront, but it's very fleeting and covered quite quickly by crystal and more herbaceous hop characters. Took me a few bottles to get that initial impression.


----------



## T.D. (27/6/08)

Hi all, i'm keen to brew a sample pale ale with galaxy. Does anybody know of a hbs in sydney that sells them?


----------



## Gerard_M (27/6/08)

T.D. said:


> Hi all, i'm keen to brew a sample pale ale with galaxy. Does anybody know of a hbs in sydney that sells them?



Could be time for a Hop Bulk-Buy! You would be the new "Benchmark"

 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

T.D. said:


> Hi all, i'm keen to brew a sample pale ale with galaxy. Does anybody know of a hbs in sydney that sells them?



I got a pack that I'm most eagerly gunna have-at on the weekend... Might even let you have a wee sniff T.D.   

Warren -


----------



## Fents (27/6/08)

fair few people have galaxy and millenum hops from the vic swap recently, sure they will be making beers asap with them (me incl) and can report back here with tasting and recipes used. (biggups TB )


----------



## Pat Casey (27/6/08)

Absolute Homebrew, St Marys and Faulconbridge has Galaxy hops.

!5 % alpha acid, grapefruity sort of character, not as strong as Amarillo - that's just smelling them in the bag, haven't brewed with them yet. 100 grams $10, 500 grams $42.

Pat

Absolute Homebrew


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/6/08)

Just heads up to Melbourne brewers/drinkers

I was at the Goat last night and tried the "Fancy Pants Amber" which is a very American Amber.

Its has hops out the proverbial and the hops it has are Galaxy. Full tilt fruit salad/tropical punch - this is the hop that Nelson Sauvin wants to be when it grows up.

I'm gonna make a post in the beer/pub review section about this beer so I wont wax too lyrical - but it was good and if you want to know what galaxy is like..... oh yeah!!

TB


----------



## T.D. (30/6/08)

Pat Casey said:


> Absolute Homebrew, St Marys and Faulconbridge has Galaxy hops.
> 
> !5 % alpha acid, grapefruity sort of character, not as strong as Amarillo - that's just smelling them in the bag, haven't brewed with them yet. 100 grams $10, 500 grams $42.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pat.

By the way, I think there's a typo in your link. This is correct I think: Absolute Homebrew


----------



## ham2k (7/7/08)

I was cruising the Basic Brewing website and came across a link to a photo gallery about Hop Products Australia. It was posted I believe by Matt from Beer and Brewer Magazine.

Some great photos, especially this one! Apologies if this has been posted previously.

*Hop Harvest*


----------



## bconnery (9/7/08)

Tasted a homebrew on the weekend that was part Galaxy part NS. Very nice. 
Definitely a combination that I would try.


----------



## Millet Man (16/7/08)

Filtering my first Pale Ale using galaxy and millenium today and I can tell the difference straight away.

Used a blend of galaxy and millenium for bittering (was using target) and replaced 10% of my cascade flavour/aroma addition with galaxy (only 300g in 3100 lt plus 2.8 kg cascade). Grapefruit is noticeable and it blends nicely with the cascade, the offsider agrees this is a definite improvement on 100% cascade.

mmm....

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/7/08)

I've got a batch about to be kegged using Galaxy exclusively. Last addition was at 15 minutes from flameout at the ratio of 0.5grams per litre (25 grams in 50 litres).

This is one potent hop! I'm getting resiny, slightly piney tropical fruit, some citrus but must notably a tropical mango character.  

Think I like it but it will be a good hop to use sparingly. 

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (16/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've got a batch about to be kegged using Galaxy exclusively. Last addition was at 15 minutes from flameout at the ratio of 0.5grams per litre (25 grams in 50 litres).
> 
> This is one potent hop! I'm getting resiny, slightly piney tropical fruit, some citrus but must notably a tropical mango character.
> 
> ...



Just tasted my all galaxy apa out of the ferment, wow! Heaps of passionfruit, I'm thinking this is going to be a good hop to blend with the classic americans.
Tasted it in Voota's dIPA the other day too. Reasonably clean bittering as well for the IBU's it was at.
It seems pretty pricey though for a locally grown hop though right! limited stocks?

Q


----------



## Millet Man (16/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Think I like it but it will be a good hop to use sparingly.


Agreed on that.

I'm glad I only used a little bit to start with as it is quite potent.

I will have to take some home and do an APA with 100% galaxy though. Can't resist.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/7/08)

Millet Man said:


> Agreed on that.
> 
> I'm glad I only used a little bit to start with as it is quite potent.
> 
> ...



I'm also picking a quite peppery flavour in the background too. Has a very interesting future for sure. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Fents (16/7/08)

ham2k said:


> I was cruising the Basic Brewing website and came across a link to a photo gallery about Hop Products Australia. It was posted I believe by Matt from Beer and Brewer Magazine.
> 
> Some great photos, especially this one! Apologies if this has been posted previously.
> 
> *Hop Harvest*




I like this pic better - http://picasaweb.google.com.au/beerandbrew...757578356178626

check out the resin on his hands! :super:


----------



## JoeG (17/7/08)

I kegged a simple Pale Ale yesterday that was all galaxy flowers, mostly late. It certainly has a unique aroma - tropical fruit is my best description, very pleasant. Its backed up by a firm and clean bitterness, without any overly fruity flavours. 
In short, I like it. The high AA% is also a winner, I only needed a 7g bittering addition to back up the late hops.
I'm looking forward to much more sampling of this keg.


----------



## Fourstar (19/8/08)

Tried a test brew Dave at geensborough HB knocked up 1 after it just hit the keg and again a week later. The pepperyness that Warren is describing i could tase as well as the standard fruit salad we get with cascade.

The pepper reminds me of chinook but mellowed after a week. Seems like a hop i wouldnt mind using. It has a high-ish cohumlone but it turned out great as a single hop beer even with the bittering additions. Nothing astringent!


----------



## Fents (19/8/08)

Fourstar said:


> Tried a test brew Dave at geensborough HB knocked up 1 after it just hit the keg and again a week later. The pepperyness that Warren is describing i could tase as well as the standard fruit salad we get with cascade.
> 
> The pepper reminds me of chinook but mellowed after a week. Seems like a hop i wouldnt mind using. It has a high-ish cohumlone but it turned out great as a single hop beer even with the bittering additions. Nothing astringent!



ahhh so your the one i was sharing a beer out the front with and you were asking if it had chinook in it..... B) 

just put 60L of galaxy pale ale down on sunday (biggles thirsty for the hops), the aroma is amazing.


----------



## Fourstar (19/8/08)

Fents said:


> ahhh so your the one i was sharing a beer out the front with and you were asking if it had chinook in it..... B)
> 
> just put 60L of galaxy pale ale down on sunday (biggles thirsty for the hops), the aroma is amazing.



Sorry Fents, dont think it was me mate. I was there getting grain for a witbier and the next week when i had it, only 1 of the warthogs guys was there. getting some grain for a experimental brew. planning on doing a berliner minus adding lacto to the wort.

20% acidulated
30% wheat
50% Pilsner

mash hop, drain, NO BOIL then ferment.

The other option would be to sour mash boil then ferment.

or just mash, short boil then ferment.

The idea is to harness the natual lactic acid in the acidulated and a quasi 'symbiotic' fermenation! im tempted just to boil for 10 to kill off the nasties from the mash, im just afraid of boiling out the lactic (if thats possible?)


----------



## Jye (26/8/08)

First impressions of my very young Galaxy Blonde are straight up fruit along the lines of passionfruit, I dont get the typical grapefruit and resinous flavour/mouthfeel of cascade. I also get some piny aroma/flavours that makes this hop very similar to simcoe for me.

For an aussie hop I am very impressed :icon_cheers:


----------



## edoeven (26/8/08)

what are peoples favourite recipes for this hop? picked up a hundred grams of it at daves the other week


----------



## Tony (26/8/08)

Millet Man said:


> Grapefruit is noticeable and it blends nicely with the cascade, the offsider agrees this is a definite improvement on 100% cascade.



Wouldnt be hard  

I have a Red ale in the cube, 27 liters and 90g of Galaxy. Im expecting it to be hoppy 

Has anyone ventured into Millenium teritory yet?

cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/8/08)

I have two Maibocks that were bittered with millenium. Clean fairly smooth bitterness and very little of its own character making it past teh quite moderate amounts of Hallertau that I used for flavour/aroma.

All in all it seems perfectly well suited as the sub for magnum that I was using it for.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/8/08)

Jye said:


> First impressions of my very young Galaxy Blonde are straight up fruit along the lines of passionfruit, I dont get the typical grapefruit and resinous flavour/mouthfeel of cascade. I also get some piny aroma/flavours that makes this hop very similar to simcoe for me.
> 
> For an aussie hop I am very impressed :icon_cheers:



Hey Jye, I totally agree.

I actually find it one of those hops that makes me constantly re-evaluate. I'm inclined to think I even get some mango hints.

I find it similar to Simcoe but with some floral notes that wouldn't be out of place in some Euro hops.

Rapidly becoming one of my faves.  

Warren -


----------



## edoeven (11/9/08)

I decided to brew a pils grain bill I had already crushed as a pale ale (us-05) with some galaxy, as my lager starter I was going to use the grain with still wasnt ready... this is what I went with :
Amount Item Type (25L)
5.45 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 
mash 66 deg 1052og

60 min 15.00 gm Magnum [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 
10 min 10.00 gm Galaxy [15.10 %] (10 min) Hops 
10 min 25.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (10 min) Hops 
0 min 15.00 gm Galaxy [15.10 %] (0 min) Hops 

thinking I might dry hop with some galaxy too, what would be a good amount? another 15g?


----------



## ohitsbrad (4/11/08)

So how much Galaxy can I use in an APA? Who has pushed it? Seems to be a few comments that you can overdo it. Is it better to blend? Just did an IPA with around 90g at each of 10min, 5, 0 and dryhop. So was thinking of scaling back to around 60g at each of those. Be nice to do all Galaxy if its not going to be too harsh.


----------



## jbirbeck (4/11/08)

I went with a nice clean Ale (Only Ale malt) it took a while to 'balance out'. I think I mashed a little low so less malt hanging around, It was a little harsh to begin with...had 60m 20m and flamout additions, 60 min to around 30 IBU and then a cooks measurement of around 10g at 20 and 0 (I did a 16 litre batch). I added a heap of Galaxy (probably twice that of my ale) to a stout as a tester and it is fantastic. massive hop flavour that blends in well with the stouts roasty flavours. Certainly not harsh.

Would do the stout again (if I could rememebr what I did - a pinch here and handle there), would do the other one with 2/3 Ale 1/3 munich and perhaps some crystal and add more at 20 and 0.


----------

